# Whatever was I thinking?



## LizStreithorst (Oct 2, 2016)

At the store yesterday I bought an entire pound of fine jumbo shrimp.  I don't know what I was thinking.  I'm just one small person and I eat very little.  

I breaded them all yesterday, fried up 6 for dinner and popped them all in the fridge, covered until this afternoon when I fried them all up.  I ate 8 tonight which is a lot for me.  I still have 15 (two meals worth) left.

I'd like to warm at least one of my two next shrimp dinners.  They were glorious hot with the tarter sauce I made.  Can I warm them up in the oven without them getting overcooked and turning to rubber.  I no longer have a microwave.  Mine broke and I use it so rarely that I haven't bothered to replace it.  Besides, I think the mirco would make them rubbery and soggy.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Oct 2, 2016)

As long as they were not previously frozen, raw shrimp freeze exceptionally well.  If they were previously frozen, take the time to prepare them to your likely in various ways and freeze them.  When I do this, I heat them very slowly in a low heat skillet.  It seems to me that they become tough with the high heat applied to them.


----------



## rodentraiser (Oct 3, 2016)

Or...you could send those shrimp to me. LOL I can eat a whole pound in one sitting. I love shrimp!


----------



## medtran49 (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, they will be overcooked, just no way around it.  Personally, I would not have breaded all of them, much less fried them all.  I'd have steamed some and had shrimp cocktail or shrimp salad.  Just for future reference, you can keep them in a plastic bag over a bed of ice, covered with a towel or foil for 2-3 days in the fridge (obviously changing ice as needed).


----------



## LizStreithorst (Oct 4, 2016)

I will tell you what I did.  For the past two days I have warmed up the shrimp in a dry skillet over a med high flame.  They were not hot, but they were well warmed.  They were not over cooked.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 4, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> I will tell you what I did. For the past two days I have warmed up the shrimp in a dry skillet over a med high flame. They were not hot, but they were well warmed. *They were not over cooked.*


 
I'm glad to hear that, Liz. 

Living alone (and loving shrimp) too, when I buy a pound I portion it out and cook what I want for that evening, then vacuum freeze the rest.  

If I have leftover shrimp I've made or from Chinese take out that I can't finish in one meal, I'll usually just let them come to room temp the next day and nibble on them.  Shrimp doesn't have to be hot to be good. 

Raw shrimp really do freeze quite well, if they're wrapped and sealed well and used within a month or so.

Now I'm craving shrimp.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks.  I was greatly reveled that they still tasted good.  I had a feeling that if I cooked them to be hot I'd ruin them.  

Next time my eyes get to big for my stomach I will do differently.

The shrimp were $12.99 a lb.  That's a lot but I had 4 satisfying meals for that $12.99.


----------

